
RubyKube Free Open-Source Crypto Platform - ScottWRobinson
https://www.rubykube.io
======
tango24
FYI— this is about some forked cryptocurrency platform, not the “crypto” many
people would expect.

~~~
bdcravens
When I read "crypto" I default to assuming cryptocurrency, not cryptography,
unless the domain is implicit. HN is mostly "nerd news" and I'd venture to say
10x+ cryptocurrency than cryptography articles have made it to the front page
in recent years, so I think "many people would expect" cryptocurrency.

------
fouc
So it's a crypto platform coded in ruby?

------
blcknight
What fresh hell is this

~~~
ada1981
What in fresh hell does “fresh hell” mean?

~~~
extra88
I think the implication is clear, a "fresh hell" is something new and bad.

~~~
ada1981
I hadn’t heard this before.

Also a 1995 album:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Fresh_Hell_Is_This%3F](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Fresh_Hell_Is_This%3F)

And originally a quote from Dorthy Parker.

~~~
extra88
Dorothy Parker was very pithy, it's not surprising that she coined the phrase.

